# Baby bunny balding behind head...



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Is this normal...? It's Willow the lop... always had a thin patch of fur behind head /neck area, but it's getting bigger/balder? Is it perhaps due to baby fur? All other fur is fine?

Any suggestions/experience?

Ta, jemma


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

how old is she?


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

She's 13 weeks old. Bald on top of her ears too. My partner reakons it's baby fur being over fussed..


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Is it bald patches or does it just look thin?

I know when they get to that age they moult and there necks look like scraggy thin hair


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

It was just thin, but now down to pink skin in places.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Get a piccie and show me and il let you know if its just a young moult x


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

frags said:


> Is it bald patches or does it just look thin?
> 
> I know when they get to that age they moult and there necks look like scraggy thin hair


Misty has gone a little like that. She is 12 weeks thats why i asked age


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Haven't managed to get a good pic but was so worried aboout the increasing fur loss that I took her to vet today. He says the dry white skin patch looks like an old bite and gave us some cream...but didn't really explain the fur loss and all the pink skin showing behind her head and on her neck/back. Still worried - does it sound normal? We thought it was mites but vet thought not.


----------

